# Anyone have a recipe for Jerky Dip?



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

If youve ever been to the Dublin General Store in Wellston, chancess are you've had their jerky. But the best kept secret is they have the BEST (and only) Jerky Dip I've ever tasted. Now that I've got some jerky here, I'm going to try to re-create it. I'm thinking the base is cream cheese or maybe sour cream. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## nathan76brown (5 mo ago)

Deershutzen said:


> If youve ever been to the Dublin General Store in Wellston, chancess are you've had their jerky. But the best kept secret is they have the BEST (and only) Jerky Dip I've ever tasted. Now that I've got some jerky here, I'm going to try to re-create it. I'm thinking the base is cream cheese or maybe sour cream.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you want the real recipe, here it is. It was posted many years ago in the Grand Rapids news paper, and has since been removed. But here it is in all its glory!

1 pound of cream cheese
1/2 pound of mayo
1 teaspoon of garlic powder
1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper
2 tablespoons of dried chives
1/3 pound of jerky chew (jerky chopped very fine, perhaps in a food processor if you quickly heat jerky first) If you're doing the salmon dip, use 1/3 cup of smoked salmon instead of jerky.

First you put your mayo into the mixer and turn on; this will coat your bowl and will allow the cream cheese to stick less.
Next, add the garlic powder, red pepper, and dried chives. Once that is mixed, add the cream cheese bits at a time. (It's best to use cream cheese that is at room temperature; this will incorporate faster and more evenly).
Once everything is mixed thoroughly, add the jerky chew and mix to a nice-looking consistency.


----------

